# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo IdeaPad 520 – продуманная простота и функциональность каждой детали

## Labs

Компания Lenovo представила в Беларуси ноутбук IdeaPad 520. Новые модели линейки IdeaPad отличает целостный подход к дизайну и функциональности, без сложностей и нагромождения лишними элементами, а также высокая производительность. 

*Минималистический дизайн для максимальной привлекательности и функциональности*

Новый IdeaPad 520 впечатляет своим внешним видом и материалами. Лаконичный классический стиль переосмыслен в современной манере благодаря новому  дизайну шасси со скошенными углами и металлическим поверхностям, доступным в трех сдержанных цветах – металлический серый, золотистый и бронзовый. 
Более тонкий, с гладкими линиями, ноутбук выглядит стильно и лаконично. При этом, он столь же удобен, сколь и привлекателен. Обновленная раскладка клавиатуры, улучшенная клавиша переключения и более узкая рамка дисплея, а также Precision Touchpad™ от Microsoft® с поддержкой мультитач-жестов ‒ каждая деталь продумана и воплощена максимально функционально.

*Меньше значит больше*

Внутреннее наполнение IdeaPad 520 отобрано и оптимизировано для получения максимальной эффективности. Каждый ноутбук оснащен новейшей операционной системой Windows 10 Home и обладает высокой производительностью, которую ожидают пользователи. Процессор до 7-го поколения Intel® Core™ i7 и до 16 ГБ оперативной памяти обеспечивают мгновенную отзывчивость устройства и настоящую мультизадачность – переключение между несколькими вкладками или программами происходит легко и без задержек.  

Кроме того, IdeaPad 520 отличается повышенными графическими характеристиками ‒  до NVIDIA GeForce 940MX. Выделенная графическая карта оснащена собственным процессором, что повышает производительность в несколько раз. Игры, редактирование видео и фотографий, и многое другое – без искажений и задержек с кристально чистым изображением на FullHD (1920 x 1080) дисплее с технологией IPS и защитой от бликов. Общее стремление к устранению помех и лишних деталей сохраняется и в аудиооснащении IdeaPad 520 – динамики Harman с технологией Dolby Audio воспроизведут нюансы звучания любимой мелодии или слова ваших онлайн-собеседников. 

Отличный дизайн ноутбука – это не только красивый внешний вид, но и оптимальное сочетание стиля и функциональности. Lenovo IdeaPad 520 – воплощение такого дизайна.

Ноутбук Lenovo IdeaPad 520 доступен на белорусском рынке по цене от 1599 BYN.

*Технические характеристики*

Процессор: до 7-го поколения  Intel® Core™ i7. 
Объем памяти: 1 ТБ ПЗУ, 16 ГБ ОЗУ, 256 ГБ.
Графика: Intel Integrated Graphics, до NVIDIA® GeForce® 940MX.
Дисплей: 15,6" HD (1366 x 768) или 15,6" FHD (1920 x 1080). 
Аудио: динамики Harman с Dolby Audio.
Батарея: до 5 часов работы.
Операционная система: Windows 10 Home.
Порты: 2 х USB 3.0, USB-Type C, HDMI, 4-в-1 card reader, RJ-45 LAN.
Безопасность: опциональный сканер отпечатков пальцев.
Вес: 2,2 кг.
Габариты: 378 мм x 260 мм x 22,9 мм.

----------

